
Microsoft Live Maps Drinks Google Maps’ Milkshake - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/11/microsoft-live-maps-drinks-google-maps-milkshake/
======
cousin_it
It's not very widely known, but Live Maps is beating Google Maps in many
aspects.

They have 3D in the browser - yes, through a plugin, but Google didn't do even
that. They have oblique aerial photos of staggering resolution - a lot of US
and European cities photographed from four angles. (They use Photosynth tech
for that, and have smooth turning between different angles.) And they didn't
bet on user-generated 3D city models, using professional models instead, that
look better than Google's.

Google is leading with Street View, but it's not hard to clone. I've already
seen half a dozen clones, the best is <http://mapjack.com> .

------
etal
So KML is becoming a portable de-facto standard. Three cheers for
compatibility.

